# Urban forester position in Cincinnati



## treeman45246 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Cincinnati Park Board is seeking to fill an urban forestry specialist position. This person works at the community level, providing technical guidance, planning, promoting and supervising urban forestry contracts and activities in one-third of the city. Requirements: 90 quarter hours in dendrology, forest management, botany, horticulture or related field. Ohio Drivers License required at appointment. Ohio Pesticide Applicator License and ISA Certified Arborist required at 6 months of employment.

Applications and transcripts must be filed at Two Centennial Plaza, Suite 200, 805 Central Avenue, Cincinnati, Ohio 45202 by October 15, 2004.

Questions can be directed to Dave Gamstetter, Supervisor of Urban Forestry at 513.861.9070.


----------

